# From Lycos to Ask Jeeves to Facebook:



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Tracking the 20 most popular web sites every year since 1996.


More


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Mike, you are killing me.....the _second_ I saw 'lycos' and 'ask jeeves' I knew what you were looking at.........


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

I believe one of my very first internet searches was with Lycos or Excite...(Something about a Movie.....Magic Boy, that was it..) :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Old memories there. 

I even have Lycos Mail that was nice but last change they really got worse.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

'magic boy'?

dating ourselves, are we?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

You can't even imagine the discussions I had with my Son-in-Law about the fact that Magic Boy actually existed...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

not only existed, but was drawn by Toei.....very nice.....


----------

